# Belüfter



## Mr Brain (23. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich brauch noch für den Winter einen neuen Belüfter um ein Loch im Teich freizuhalten. Habe bereits einen von Oase AquaOxi (2 Ausgänge) und so einen Grünen (6 Ausgänge, Marke weiß ich jetzt nicht) benutzt, aber die taugen alle nichts, bereits in der Wintermitte lässt ihre Leistung merklich nach, und gerade mal 1 bzw. 2 Ausgänge geben einigermaßen Luft aus, sodass es aus dem Stein entsprechend stark sprudelt. Habe diese Geräte auch erst seit knapp 2-3 Jahren und bin extrem unzufrieden damit.

Nun wollte ich euch Fragen, ob ihr einen Tipp für ein energiesparendes Gerät habt, was zugleich eine große Luftmenge produziert und die Ausgänge alle relativ gleichmäßig Luft abgeben? Sollte wenn möglich auch Temperaturen um die -25°C überstehen.


----------



## Butterfly (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hi Mr Brain.
Ich habe unter anderem einen ''Koi-Flow 50'' (Membrahnenpumpe), an dem ich eine runde Platte 20x20 cm dranne hängen habe. Der macht dir schon nen kleinen Whyrlpool.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,

mit Oase AquaOxi  und Marke weiß ich jetzt nicht nicht zufrieden?

die leistung lässt nach? 

dann muss wohl eine hiblow her .. 

oder stimmt was nicht mit den Schläuchen, (gleiche Länge,gleiche Höhe) ??


----------



## Mr Brain (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Luftschläuche sind so 3-4m lang und mit Sprudelstein D=5-6cm, hängen so ca 30cm tief in den Teich rein.
(Was meinst du mit Höhe?)


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

hey, 

meine damit , die gleiche Länge der Schläuche und die gleiche Höhe der Kugeln im Teich
die luft "läuft" doch den leichtesten weg..


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

pack  doch dein gerät in eine styroporbox.luftlöcher rein.
dann übersteht das gerät auch - 25° C .leistung bleibt die gleiche.
gruß jörg


----------



## MadDog (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Mr. Brain,
ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch einen Teichbelüfter Kompressor ACO 388 D (Hailea) gekauft. Ich habe lange gelesen und gerechnet, wie groß der Kompressor ausfallen muß.
Du mußt wissen wie tief du die Sprudelsteine hängst. Während des Sommers hänge ich meine Sprudelsteine fast bis auf dem Bodengrund in 1,80 m Tiefe. Diese Leistung muß der Kompressor bringen.
Ich habe mich dann für ein Gerät mit 5400 ltr./Std. entschieden. Die technischen Daten sind wie folgt:


                                              -  Spannung 220-240 V / 50 Hz
                                              -  Motor 70 Watt
                                              - Leistung   5400 L/h bez. 90 L/min.( gemessen ohne Gegendruck ) 
                                              -  maximaler Druck 0,035 MPa (3,50 m)
                                              -  empfohlener Arbeitsdruck 0,018 MPa (1,8 m)
                                              -  Gewicht 3,3 kg

                                              info :    ( Druck 0,010 MPa entspricht 1,0 m Wassersäule )  

Ich habe einen Ausgang für 11/12 mm Schlauch zu einem Verteiler mit 4 einzel regelbaren Ausgängen. Von diesem Ausgang gehen 3 in den Teich und 1 in meinen Filter (Entfernung ca. 12 m).

Das Gerät steht trocken in einem kleinen Geräteschuppen. Ich bin mit diesem Kompressor sehr zufrieden und habe noch keine Probleme festgestellt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ares (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,

leider hat mein Belüfter beschlossen noch vor dem Winter den Dienst zu quittieren 
Jetzt brauche ich einen neuen um ein Belüfungsloch eisfrei zu halten. Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Membranpumpe und Kolben-Kompressor.   Kann mich jemand über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Geräte aufklären?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Nori (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Ich betreibe seit 2006 ohne Probleme eine 20-er Lüfterplatte zusammen mit einer Lüfterkugel im Eisfreihalter (regelbar uber einen 2-Wege Hahn) während des Winters bzw. im Sommer einen länglichen Ausströmerstein in der Biofilter-Abteilung mit einer kleinen ACO 208. Dabei habe ich Schlauchlängen von einmal 4 und einmal 5 Metern (ich verwende richtige Druckluftschläuche und nicht diese Scheibenwaschleitungen)! Die verbraucht etwa 25 Watt und reicht für diese Anforderungen völlig aus. DasTeil kostet keine 20 Euro und ist wirklich robust.
Ich persönlich würde mir nie eine Membranpumpe kaufen - dagegen hat eine Kolbenpumpe das "Ewige Leben"!

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Ich warte gerade auf meine gestern gekaufte ACO-9602.

452l/h, 5W, regelbar, 2 Ausgänge, 10 Meter Schlauch und zwei Ausströmerkugeln, 16,95 Einheiten all inclusive.


----------



## Nori (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - das Teil braucht nur ca. 16 Watt (dann stimmt mein Verbrauchsmesser!) und schafft ca. 35 Lit/Min, also ca 2100 Lit/Std.
So ne 20-er Lüfterplatte braucht ca. 20Lit/Min und die Kugel vielleicht 3 Lit/Min. - das ist für die 208 kein Problem!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ares (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Nori,

genau den habe ich auch (u. a.) im Auge. 
Wäre für meinen Zweck wohl eher die Ausströmersteine oder die Platte  sinnvoller? 

Muss der in einem trockenen Raum untergebracht werden oder reicht eine wassergeschützte (natürlich mit Luftlöchern) Kiste? 



> Kann mich jemand über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Geräte aufklären?



Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Nori (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Sandra,
das Teil steht bei mir ganzjährig im Freien unter einer Art Amphore auf einem kleinen Sockel, damit es trocken bleibt.

Da ich keine Membran-Pumpe habe kann ich dir da nichts zu Vor-oder Nachteilen sagen - Membranwechsel fallen jedenfalls weg.

Als Eisfreihalter ist sicherlich eine Platte sinnvoller - als Zusatzsprudler in einem Styrophor-Eisfreihalter ist eine Kugel leichter unterzubringen.
Im Filter ist wieder eine Platte oder so ein länglicher, walzenförmiger Ausströmer besser.
Ich habe vor jedem Ausströmer auch noch ein Rückschlagventil gesetzt (die gibts auch für größere Schlauchquerschnitte als die 4/6 mm) und einen Hahn um die Zufuhr dosieren zu können.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Ares (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*



Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. (Hoffentlich die richtige  )

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal eine kleine Zwischenfrage zum Thema Membranpumpen. Betreibe derzeit eine Hailea V-20 um ein Loch eisfrei zu halten. Nun frieren mir aber ständig die Schläuche zu. Denke es liegt daran, dass die Pumpe in der Garage etwas wärmer steht. Ergebnis ist, dass das Wasser kondensiert und der Schlauch bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen zu friert 
 Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Pumpe nicht einfach nach draußen unter unser Abdach stelle, so dass die Temperaturdifferenz nicht mehr gegeben ist. Weiß jetzt bloß nicht, ob so eine Membranpumpe auch deutlich Minustemperaturen ab kann, wenn es wieder so einen bitterkalten Winter wie letztes Jahr geben sollte. Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit Membranpumpen und zweistelligen Minusgraden? Geht das oder machen die dabei schlapp?


----------



## rut49 (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Stephan,
ich glaube nicht, dass es etwas mit den Temp.schwankungen zu tun hat.
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr Schläuche und Pumpe draußen. ( Dazu muß ich allerdings sagen, daß diese Pumpe eigentlich für den Aquarienbereich gedacht ist und ich nur eine umgedrehte Blumenschale darauf gestellt hatte) Hat super funktioniert!!!
 In diesem Jahr waren die Schläuche nach dem ersten Frost dicht und bis jetzt sprudelt nix mehr- warum?? 
 Ich teile allerdings deine Vermutung, daß es an dem Kondenzwasser in den Schläuchen liegt und denke, daß meine Pumpe zu wenig "Power" hat.
Grüße aus dem verschneiten Lipperland Regina


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Regina,

danke für die Antwort. Sonst die Jahre hatten wir da eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit. Hatten bisher immer günstige Baumarktlüfter bis wir uns dann mal was vernünftiges gegönnt haben, und nun das....
Naja die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen der Garage und der Außentemperatur dürften, nachts mal außen vorgelassen, in der Tat nicht sehr groß, zumal die Garage nicht beheizt wird. Kann mir jetzt nur noch vorstellen, dass es was mit dem Durckunterschied zwischen Schlauch und Membrankammer zu tun hat. Aber woher das Wasser auch kommen mag, es ist da und ich muss irgendwie zusehen, dass der Schlauch nicht einfriert. Hatte mir jetzt schon überlegt einen Wasserabscheider für Druckluft direkt hinter dem Ausgang der Membranpumpe zu installieren. Da weiß ich allerdings nicht ob der mir dann auch zufriert (bei Montage in der Garage) und ob der wirklich soviel bringt. 
Nächste Möglichkeit wäre die Membranpumpe voll laufen zu lassen. Bisher hab ich den Luftdurchsatz noch reduziert, da die sonst auch zur Belüftung des Filters da ist und, bei nur einer Lüfterkugel, für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Power entwickelt. Das würde ja zu deinen Beobachtungen passen.
Für weitere Tips und Ratschläge bin ich jederzeit dankbar!


----------



## lollo (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Stephan,

deine Vermutung mit dem Zufrieren ist richtig. Wenn du die Membranpumpe nicht gerade in einen Schacht unterhalb des Wasserspiegels stellst, ist das ok. (sonst Kapillareffekt) Abdecken gegen Regen und weiteres solltest du schon.
Bei mir läuft eine Membranpumpe so schon einige Winter, und im Sommer versorgt sie den
Eiweisabschäumer.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,

drosselst du denn die Pumpe oder läuft die bei dir im Winter ohne Ventil voll durch? Wieviel l/h macht deine Pumpe und auf wieviel Lüftersteine verteilt sich das? 
Wie gesagt, wenn dann würde die Pumpe mir unter einem Abdach stehen, so dass sie zumindest vor Feuchtigkeit von oben geschützt wäre. Was mir allerdings noch ein paar Bedenken macht ist, dass ich dann sehr kalte Luft in den Teich blase. Frage mich gerade ob das unbedingt Sinn der Sache ist. Mal hypothetisch angenommen wir bekommen wieder so einen harten Winter wie letztes Jahr, dann würde ich im schlimmsten Fall Luft mit -20°C einblasen. Was die Frage aufwirft wie ich damit die Wassertemperatur beeinflusse und ob der Effekt einer eisfreien Stelle überhaupt noch erhalten bleibt?


----------



## koifischfan (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Sieh zu, daß der Schlauch immer abwärts geht. So läuft das Wasser in den Teich ab.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Wenn ich den Lüfter, wie bisher, in der Garage stehen lassen, lässt sich das mit dem Gefälle leider nicht realisieren ohne das mir der Schlauch den ein oder anderen Weg versperrt oder ich einen ziemlich langen Umweg in Kauf nehmen muss. Letzteres würde mich jetzt nicht unbedingt abschrecken, allerdings frag ich mich dann wieviel gefälle da drin sein muss. Bisher läuft ein Teil des Schlauches unter dem Garagenanbau entlang und ist da halt auch mit Gefälle angebracht (Schleppdach nennt sich das glaub ich ). Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hat sich da drin aber auch Eis gebildet. 
Das Problem bei mir dürfte auch einfach in der Strecke begründet liegen. Wenn ich das mal grob überschlage dürfte ich irgendwas zwischen 6-10 m Schlauch liegen haben vom Ausgang der Pumpe bis zum Ausströmer. Ist halt alles nen bisschen komplizierter . Hat denn irgendwer schonaml versucht einen Wasserabscheider hinter die Pumpe zu hängen?


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Servus Stephan



			
				Panzerolli schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, ok, ih glaub ich hab ne Lösung gefunden.
> Die Luftschläuche gehen von der Pumpe nicht direkt ins Wasser sonder in eine Flasche oder ähnlichem mit einem Korkverschluß.Dort kann sich das Wasser am Flaschenboden sammeln und die Luft geht durch den anderen Schlauch, durch den Kork in den Teich zum Sprudelstein.


Quelle

Nur so ein Denkanstoß


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Helmut,

besten Dank für den Tipp! Ich galub die käuflich zu erwerbenden Wasserabscheider funktionieren auch nicht groß anders. Weiß zwar jetzt auch nicht was da für ein physikalischer Grund hinter steckt aber wenns funktioniert 

Hab da nämlich noch einen von rumliegen, der eigentlich mal für den Kompressor gedacht war, aber dann irgendwie doch nicht zum Einsatz kam. Deshalb auch meine Fragerei ob das schon wer gemacht hat. Werds am WE mal ausprobieren und den dazwischen hängen und berichten. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz überzeugt, dass dann wirklich alles an Wasser draußen ist, aber probieren geht ja bekanntlich über studieren....


----------



## koifischfan (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*



> Weiß zwar jetzt auch nicht was da für ein physikalischer Grund hinter steckt


Warme Luft kann mehr Feuchtigkeit binden. Wird die Luft draußen abgekühlt, kondensiert sie im Schlauch.
Wenn die kalte Brille den warmen Raum betritt, setzt sich sofort die Feuchtigkeit am Glas fest.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Das mit dem kondensieren war mir soweit klar, da war ich im Physik Unterricht wohl mal ausnahmsweise wach 

Was ich nicht ganz kapiere ist wie der Trick mit der Flasche funktioniert, bzw. den Wasserabscheidern. Normalerweise müßten da doch dieselben Bedingungen drin herrschen (Druck/Temp.) wie im Schlauch da es sich ja um ein und dasselbe System handelt. Da hab ich dann wohl was verpennt


----------



## lollo (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,


Wackenmaniac schrieb:


> drosselst du denn die Pumpe oder läuft die bei dir im Winter ohne Ventil voll durch? Wieviel l/h macht deine Pumpe und auf wieviel Lüftersteine verteilt sich das?


ich verwende diese Pumpe hier, diese kann man elektrisch regeln, und ich habe sie ca. 1/3 am Potentiometer aufgedreht. Die beiden Lüftersteine hängen ca. 20 cm unter Wasser, eine Umwälzung der tieferen Schichten erfolgt dadurch nicht. Weitere tech. Daten kannst du dem Link entnehmen.

Meine Pumpe hängt im geschlossenen elektrischen Schaltkasten, und die beim Betrieb der Pumpe anfallende Wärme spielt hier eine positive Rolle mit.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (9. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,

gut zu wissen, bei mir steht die Pumpe auf dem Schaltschrank in der Garage
Denke, dass ich am WE erstmal die Pumpe näher an den Teich stelle, so dass sich schonmal der lange Weg durch den Schlauch erübrigt und ich den Schlauch steiler legen kann. Werd dann auch gleich mal versuchen was so ein Wasserabscheider bringt. Wie gesagt, hab eh noch einen da. Denke, dass ich die Pumpe, trotz Abdach noch unter einem Eimer o.ä. mit Luftlöcher verstecken werde, zur Sicherheit. Und wenn ich dann noch ganz viel Zeit hab, schau ich mal ob ich den Luftschlauch nicht gleich isoliere.....


----------



## rut49 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo Stefan,
 als Ergänzung zu meinem ersten Beitrag:
meine Tochter hat den gleichen Belüfter wie ich, und auch die Teichgröße dürfte fast identisch sein. Schlauchlänge und Gefälle sind auch nicht viel anders. Einen Unterschied gibt es allerdings: mein Schlauch ist weiß und wabbelig, ihrer grün und ziemlich stabil- Durchmesser gleich. Ob´s daran liegt , aber einen Versuch ist es wert! Leider ist mein Teich  im Moment komplett zugefroren (ihrer eisfrei), da ist gar nichts zu machen-ausser abwarten.
Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## koifischfan (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*



> Einen Unterschied gibt es allerdings: mein Schlauch ist weiß und wabbelig, ihrer grün und ziemlich stabil- Durchmesser gleich.


Der Wabbelige ist vermutlich ein Silikonschlauch.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir hab ich Pneumatikschläuche dran, die formstabil sind. Sieht halt nen bissel ordentlicher aus wenn man die fest verlegt. Aber da war halt auch komplett Eis drin. 
Hab am Samstag mal ein bisschen gebastelt und meine Membranpumpe nach draußen verlegt. Hatte noch etwas Gewebedruckschlauch rumliegen und den in Isolierung aus dem Heizungsbau gepackt und an die Pumpe angeschlossen. Desweiteren hab ich meine Belüfterkugel gegen eine Belüfterplatte getauscht um möglichst wenig Gegendruck zu erzeugen. Bisher funktioniert es, allerdings waren bei uns die Temperaturen letzte Nacht auch nicht so weit im Keller.
Das einzige wo ich jetzt ein bisschen Angst vor hab ist, dass meine Pumpe (20l/min) mit der Belüfterplatte schon ganz ordentlich was bewegt und ich hoffe nicht zuviel 
Die Platte selbst liegt auf ca. 25cm im Flachwasserbereich. Vielleicht hat ja wer schon Erfahrungen gemacht wieviel Luft man so durchjagen kann ohne den Teich zusehr aus zu kühlen?


----------



## Duquesa86 (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Hallo,

habe Schego Kompressor, Schlauchlänge ca. 2,5 m - 6 Lüftersteine und seit heute morgen ist alles zugefroren. Der Kompressor steht unter einem Eimer auf Steinen. Bis gestern hab ich ihn gehört - heute ist er still. Ich denke mal das Gerät hat den Geist aufgegeben , ist gerademal 4 Wochen alt. Genauso verhält es sich mit meiner 100 Watt Teichheizung auch von Schego. Die ist jetzt zum 2. mal eingefroren. Als ich sie letztes mal angetaut und rausgeholt habe zum Testen hat sie aber Wärme abgegeben. Was ist bloß mit meinen Geräten los? Und was mach ich jetzt? Kriegen meine Fische genug Luft?


----------



## Stoer (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*



Nori schrieb:


> im Sommer einen länglichen Ausströmerstein in der Biofilter-Abteilung mit einer kleinen ACO 208.



Hallo Nori,

ist diese Sauerstoffversorgung auch bei einem Durchlauffilter sinnvoll?
Wo sollte der Ausströmstein im Filter platziert werden, bei den Filterschwämmen oder im Bereich der Phoslesssäulen ?

Gruß
Stoer


----------



## Stoer (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*



Ares schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Geräte aufklären?



Unter diesem Link findest Du die Antwort !


http://www.teichbau-profi.de/113/teichbelueftung-membranenpumpe-kolbenpumpe.html

Gruss
Stoer


----------



## koifischfan (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Belüfter*

Wie oft und wie lange ist die Heizung eingeschaltet?


----------

